# Gun show



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We did the gun show last year---they asked us to come back. We sold a lot of soap to men for their wives, it went well. However I would really like to do some "man" type things. Any ideas? I have an embroidery machine that I am thinking about embroidering a few towels to put soap with as gift packages. Shaving mugs are ok, but not what I expected. what is a good hand cleaning soap, does coffee, or ground up loofas as good as pumice? Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Carolyn... I wanted to do a 'mans' soap.. use it as a dual soap.. for us gardening gals.
I make mine with stone ground grits. Make using a universal scent.. call it "Kiss My Grits'.. and if it's a great FO.. it'll sell.. on the name alone. It's one of my best sellers!! 

I also make on occasion.. 'Grease Monkey'.. half the bar is black sand.. the other half is soap. Makes for a real nice scrubby bar.. and men seem to like it. (Black sand came from Hobby Lobby) 

Also a favorite with hunters in this area is Anise soap.. I can't keep it on the shelves during hunting season.
If you can make the powder laundry soap to match.. sell in a package.

Rett


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

well, my hubbies buddies at work came up with a new one for us, we're thinking on the scent though. They want us to make ******* Cleanzer for crud and stuf 

oh boy lol!

If its a gun show, you of course need the hunter stuff, 
Rett I made that stuff up but couldn't blend my soap chunks down farther than grated cheese, and how do you package it to sell? I know what a whiner! 
You also should take some Bug Off soap, O.k they won't want this while hunting but, I bet they spend a lot of time outside, and what about non hunting family members with them? take gardener bars, take Dog soap either in Bug off, or in like the four thieves blend, thinking flea repellent here. My customers love the bug off for their dogs. 
and take something for the wives, Hubby can buy sweetie some luxurious soap and lotion at the gun show for less than $ 16 to help make up for the $ 800 he whopped down in ammo 
Recommend the unscented whipped shea for those rough hands on the manly guys , It won't make him smell like a girl, but his wife will appreciate his smoother hands. Healing sticks would be great to tuck in a hunt pack for deep thorn scratches out in the bush! (basically herbal Lotion sticks simple to make with the correct herbals) Oh OH 

Jewelweed soap for poisen Ivy, even if they are only out hunting in the winter months, most of them still are out there all season, putting up stands watching trails etc. and a lot of guys hunt all seasons, whatever is in.


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow some neat ideas! Wish I could do some of those.

Karen


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I like coffee, and cornmeal, and pumice, but Loofa OUCH it scratches imo


----------

